# Magnetic retention for a saya pin?



## Bert2368 (Jun 12, 2019)

Has anyone ever tried using a small strong magnet on end of saya pin & a small piece of magnetic steel built into the saya rather than a friction fit for holding saya pins in place?

Any reason NOT to try doing so, asside from tradition?


----------



## parbaked (Jun 12, 2019)

Some makers use magnets in the saya, instead of a pin, to secure the knife.
http://www.epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1219&cat=Blazen+(Bu-Rei-Zen+by+RyuSen)


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 12, 2019)

I considered this, but magnets attract and hold any magnetic "trash" in the environment- Possibly leading to scratches on the blade when moved in and out against such trash.. I DID build magnets into a home made "saya" for my brush knife, which doesn't care about blemishes on blade finish.


----------



## Tristam Douglas (Jun 17, 2019)

I accidentally magnetised an iron clad white #2 usuba. Blooming nightmare to sharpen as all the swarf sticks to it.

I am really sceptical of anything magnetic near any of my knives.

What would be cool is a saya that you can lock.... stop colleagues, kids or SOH using your baby. Something with a retina scan or some such


----------



## Bert2368 (Jun 17, 2019)

Tristam Douglas said:


> I accidentally magnetised an iron clad white #2 usuba. Blooming nightmare to sharpen as all the swarf sticks to it.
> 
> I am really sceptical of anything magnetic near any of my knives.
> 
> What would be cool is a saya that you can lock.... stop colleagues, kids or SOH using your baby. Something with a retina scan or some such



A magnetized knife would be a horror to sharpen- Do you have access to a magnetizer/demagnetizer?

https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/...LcCFNWax3odES57pT7XbSFE7lRlCIQckaAiGJEALw_wcB

My idea for designing this would not place the knife blade in contact with a magnet, in use, the blade would be a cm or so ahead of the small magnet- Magnet would be recessed into the wood slightly to prevent contact with blade during insertion and removal from saya.

As far as a locking saya? That's a GREAT idea. Not a keyed lock, but a "puzzle box" approach where you have to know a progression of moves to open the thing: see 9:40 into this video for a simple version of a puzzle box lock.


----------

